# Another algea problem, beard?? algea



## teddo10 (Oct 24, 2004)

I'have an upsurge of these algea.

I have a 1500 liter tank (400 gallons). pH is 6.4, 320 microsiemens, KH<3, NO3<1 mg, NO2=0, T 27 Celcius (80 Fahrenh), good plant grow, added CO2 (pressurized). water changes everyday app 20 gallon osmosis water is added, surplus flows away constantly. Fish: 8 junior altums, about 30 tetra's 4 Farlowella's, a few Otocinclus, japonica's.
Filtering: a large biologic filter with just a little filling of some Siporax and some foam, and a 20 gallon wet/dry filter.
Daily dose 20 mililiters of waterplant fertilizer.

Any thoughts on
1) type of algea
2) combatting this type

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/album_page.php?pic_id=758


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Teddo,

You got nice big staghorn algae.
This algae appears quickly as a result of increased Nitrate or Ammonia. No matter how clean your tank is you can get this algae if Nitrate/Ammonia was present in excess for a day or two, even if under the range that test kits can read.

Staghorn is relatively easy to fight: 
- Remove all the algae you can every day. 
- Drop the NO3 to zero by water changes. Keep in mind that even if your test kits show zero you may still have NO3/NH4. So use some Nitrate/Ammonia reducing chemicals.

--Nikolay


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

Keep the KH at 3 degree.
Add more KNO3, low NO3 can cause issues with NH4 uptake as can low CO2.

Add 1 table spoon of dry KNO3 every other day.
This will add about 6ppm of NO3.

RO water has no nutrients in it.
I would suggest a large water change with tap water.

If the tap water has high NO3 and PO4(call them and ask for the ppm), then you may not need to dose KNO3 or KH2PO4.

It's generally low KH there also.

You might need to add only Tropica Master Grow(Traces) and K2SO4(for K+) if the tap water has enough PO4/NO3.

A 30-50% weekly water change will be enough.
If the tap water has 40ppm of NO3 and 1ppm of PO4, this will likely be enough with good fish feeding.

This will help the tank, fish, plants, hurt the algae.

You lose all the nutrients by removing the water continously.

Make sure the CO2 is 20-30ppm during the entire photoperoid.

I've had altums in planted tanks, they do well at a KH:GH of 3:4-5
Focus on the plants, they will clean the water very well.

A poor growing plant is a drain on the water quality.
A healthy one is an asset.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

